# Looking for pumpkin...



## Fabiola (Dec 3, 2013)

I am looking for an awesome and different recipe for pumpkin wine


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a link to a pumpkin wine from our recipe section:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/my-pumpkin-wine-recipe-method-plan-34848/


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 3, 2013)

Gosh! I looked evrywhere and didn't find any  Thanks.


----------

